
Using a Hosts File to Make the Internet Not Suck (as Much) - tilt
http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/
======
smt88
I extensively used hosts files like this in the past, but they would
inexplicably break certain sites, and it wasn't trivial to disable and then
re-enable them.

While ad blockers don't offer as much protection, they're so much more usable
that I can't switch back to a hosts file.

------
grawlinson
For an uneducated person (like me), what's the difference between this and
generic ad-blockers that pull in a variety of hosts files? What are the use-
cases for this?

